

 Google Toolbar data and the actual surfer model - prakash
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2008/07/google-toolbar-data-and-actual-surfer.html

======
Anon84
Mostly speculation, but they do make a good case. Current Google PageRank
incarnations are most likely long past "random surfer" models. Google simply
has too much data available to be able to resist using it to improve its
performance (and bottom line).

The problem, of course, is that the only way a google-killer will ever arise
will be with a completely different approach and not just a data-driven
refinement on the current one.

------
snprbob86
They use all the data they get from every source they can get and they link it
all together any way they can. I have no inside knowledge, but that seems
pretty clear cut. What's to speculate?

~~~
Anon84
What's to speculate? Plenty.

Are they still using PageRank or something completely different?

If they modified it, how did they do it?

Do they really use all available data? Or does the "don't be evil" mantra
prevents them from using specific datasets?

What is their current "surfer model"? How random is it?

Until we have answers to these and other questions, I would say there is
plenty left to speculate about.

~~~
gojomo
_Do they really use all available data? Or does the "don't be evil" mantra
prevents them from using specific datasets?_

I suspect Google believes using more data is always "good", so it's impossible
for "do no evil" to mean "don't use data we legally collected". Does not
compute.

